# Lorazepam



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

I've heard numerous people on here report that benzo's like lorazepam have worked for them. I was just curious to know how long it takes for Lorazepam to kick in


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> I've heard numerous people on here report that benzo's like lorazepam have worked for them. I was just curious to know how long it takes for Lorazepam to kick in


I take Lorazepam too.You will notice its effects aprox. 1 hour after you take it.


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Mario said:


> I take Lorazepam too.You will notice its effects aprox. 1 hour after you take it.


How long have you been on it, and what has it done to your DP?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> How long have you been on it, and what has it done to your DP?


I've been on it for 6 months.It has helped me a lot be reducing my anxiety levels and regarding DP,i would say,it has somewhat reduced its symptoms in about 40%.
It really helps me cope better.


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Mario said:


> I've been on it for 6 months.It has helped me a lot be reducing my anxiety levels and regarding DP,i would say,it has somewhat reduced its symptoms in about 40%.
> It really helps me cope better.


glad to know you're on the mend dude. 
I just wanted to know; how long did it take for the lorazepam to kick in? i've been on ssris which take like 6 weeeks to work.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> glad to know you're on the mend dude.
> I just wanted to know; how long did it take for the lorazepam to kick in? i've been on ssris which take like 6 weeeks to work.


SSRI's are completely different from benzos in the way they work in the brain.Yes,normally a SSRI takes abt 6 weeks to work,but as for benzos,they are supposed to start working immediately after you take the 1st pill.Therefore,If you are already taking Lorazepam and didn't feel any progress so far,maybe it's time for you to discuss that issue with your doctor and suggest him/her to change to another benzo.
As you know,we are all different and we react differently in what regards to meds.


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Mario said:


> SSRI's are completely different from benzos in the way they work in the brain.Yes,normally a SSRI takes abt 6 weeks to work,but as for benzos,they are supposed to start working immediately after you take the 1st pill.Therefore,If you are already taking Lorazepam and didn't feel any progress so far,maybe it's time for you to discuss that issue with your doctor and suggest him/her to change to another benzo.
> As you know,we are all different and we react differently in what regards to meds.


I feel calm, but i havent tested my anxiety yet. I just started taking them yesterday. 
But i was wondering when do the dp symptoms start to ease up?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> I feel calm, but i havent tested my anxiety yet. I just started taking them yesterday.
> But i was wondering when do the dp symptoms start to ease up?


within a week or so,if not,it's time for you to change it to another benzo.
Many people here on the board are telling wonders about clonazepam


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Mario said:


> within a week or so,if not,it's time for you to change it to another benzo.
> Many people here on the board are telling wonders about clonazepam


I think my lorazepam is working as i just tested it out. I went walking in a crowded neighbourhood for 2 hours with a friend and waited to see if my anxiety would show up and it didnt!!

I'm really happy about this as the anxiety part was starting to really cripple me. I can deal with the meh qualities of dp but the anxiety is just too much.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> I think my lorazepam is working as i just tested it out. I went walking in a crowded neighbourhood for 2 hours with a friend and waited to see if my anxiety would show up and it didnt!!
> 
> I'm really happy about this as the anxiety part was starting to really cripple me. I can deal with the meh qualities of dp but the anxiety is just too much.


Hey,thanks a lot for letting me know.Those are really good news.I'm really glad that Lorazepam is working for you.It helps me a lot too.


----------

